# [USA]Pokemon The Movie 14th(Dual) Announced!



## bsfmtl123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pokémon the Movie: Black - Victini and Reshiram and Pokémon the Movie: White - Victini and Zekrom, originally released in Japan as Pocket Monsters Best Wishes! The Movie: Victini and the White Hero: Reshiram (???????????? ???????? ?????????? ???? Gekij?ban Poketto Monsut? Besuto Uisshu Bikutini to Shiroki Eiy? Reshiramu?) and Pocket Monsters Best Wishes! The Movie: Victini and the Black Hero: Zekrom (???????????? ???????? ?????????? ???? Gekij?ban Poketto Monsut? Besuto Uisshu Bikutini to Kuroki Eiy? Zekuromu?), respectively, are the two versions of the fourteenth film in the Pokémon anime series. They were released on July 16, 2011 in Japan. The movies feature Victini the Victory Pokémon, as revealed during a preview shown at the end of the last movie Pokémon: Zoroark: Master of Illusions, as well as the Vast White/White Yang Pokémon Reshiram and the Deep Black/Black Yin Pokémon Zekrom. A subsequent trailer for the films prominently features Zekrom and Victini. Up until February 14, 2011, only the version featuring Zekrom was being promoted. On February 15, 2011, it was announced that a second film featuring Reshiram would be released simultaneously in theaters with the Zekrom film. The films' plots are similar up until Reshiram and Zekrom enter the story of each film.
The production team visited locations of the Alpes-Maritimes department of Southern France, including Nice,[1] Gourdon,[2] Tourrettes-sur-Loup,[3][4] Èze,[5] Roquebrune-Cap-Martin,[6][7] Sainte-Agnès, Peillon, and Cagnes-sur-Mer,[8][9], as well as visits to the French Riviera, Normandy, Paris,[10] and Mont Saint-Michel,[11] as inspiration for the setting of the films.
To promote the films in Japan, players of Pokémon Black and White were able to download a Victini for their games. This Victini was different from the one that was given to initially promote the video games' release, as it was given several attacks that it would not be able to learn throughout normal gameplay. This included its signature moves Searing Shot and V-Create (unobtainable in gameplay), as well as Reshiram and Zekrom's unique moves Fusion Flare and Fusion Bolt.
Every Little Thing's single "Sora/Koe" (? -??-/? -??-?, lit. "Air/Voice") serve as the ending songs for the two films;[12] "Sora" is the theme for the Zekrom version and "Koe" is the theme for the Reshiram version.[13]
An American release of the two films is scheduled for December 2011
Source:Wikipedia

*(HD)New Pokémon the Movie: White—Victini and Zekrom!*


Synopsis:

*Pokémon the Movie: White - Victini and Zekrom*


Spoiler



During their travels through the Unova region, Ash and his friends Iris and Cilan arrive in Eindoak Town, built around a castle called the Sword of the Vale. The three Trainers have come to compete in the town's annual battle competition, and Ash manages to win with some unexpected help from the Mythical Pokémon Victini! It turns out Victini has a special bond with this place...

Long ago, the castle watched over the Kingdom of the Vale, and the partnership between Victini and the king protected its people who lived there. But that kingdom has since vanished into memory, leaving behind powerful relics and ancient Pokémon. Damon, a descendant of the People of the Vale, is trying to restore the lost kingdom with the help of his Reuniclus. His quest has taken him to the far reaches of the barren desert, and he has convinced the Legendary Pokémon Reshiram to join him in the search for truth!

Damon plans to trap Victini and harness its power, and as that plan gets under way, the entire town of Eindoak faces disaster! Can Ash awaken the Legendary Pokémon Zekrom to help him stop Damon and save Victini? The greatest adventure in Pokémon history approaches!



*Pokémon the Movie: Black - Victini and Reshiram *


Spoiler



During their travels through the Unova region, Ash and his friends Iris and Cilan arrive in Eindoak Town, built around a castle called the Sword of the Vale. The three Trainers have come to compete in the town's annual battle competition, and Ash manages to win with some unexpected help from the Mythical Pokémon Victini! It turns out Victini has a special bond with this place...

Long ago, the castle watched over the Kingdom of the Vale, and the partnership between Victini and the king protected the people who lived there. But that kingdom has since vanished into memory, leaving behind powerful relics and ancient Pokémon. Damon, a descendant of the People of the Vale, is trying to restore the lost kingdom with the help of his Gothitelle. His quest has taken him to the far reaches of the frozen tundra, and he has convinced the Legendary Pokémon Zekrom to help him seek his ideals!

Damon plans to trap Victini and harness its power, and as that plan gets under way, the entire town of Eindoak faces disaster! Can Ash awaken the Legendary Pokémon Reshiram to help him stop Damon and save Victini? The greatest adventure in Pokémon history approaches!


----------



## prowler (Sep 19, 2011)

[insert hate on how they are milking it with releasing two movies here]


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a feeling it will flop badly, as December is quite a busy time for movies.

More importantly, wonder if the UK will get the same treatment.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 19, 2011)

americans... you lucky bastards...


----------



## bsfmtl123 (Sep 19, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I have a feeling it will flop badly, as December is quite a busy time for movies.
> 
> More importantly, wonder if the UK will get the same treatment.



Yeah! This is what will more likely happen......but i wish that they perform well.
U.K Release date hasn't been confirmed yet


----------



## bsfmtl123 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Update*

Pokémon the Movie: White—Victini and Zekrom is coming to movie theater screens across the U.S. for *one weekend only*: December 3rd and 4th, 2011!

Source

Who's gonna see it in U.S.A If You Get A Chance?


----------



## sputnix (Sep 27, 2011)

yay?....


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 27, 2011)

GIVE...US...VICTINI...NAW!


----------

